# TIFF VS RAW



## Sachphotography (Jan 28, 2010)

WHats the Diff between shooting TIFF and RAW. Looking through my setting I see I can shoot in TIFF... Info please.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 28, 2010)

It's more like:

Shoot RAW or TIFF vs JPEG, you simply can't beat RAW if you want full control over post processing.

TIFF files are much better than JPG's, but they are also much larger.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 28, 2010)

I think that shooting TIFF is sort of like shooting JPEG in that the in-camera settings & processing are applied to the image and saved.  The difference being that TIFF is not a compressed file type so you still have large files.  

With RAW, the settings may be saved but are not permanently applied to the image, and thus can be changed during post processing.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 28, 2010)

TIFF is a large, uncompressed file format that is only 8 bits deep in all the cameras I have used, while raw is either 12-bit or 14-bit, depending on one's camera and or/capture mode preferences. The greater bit depth of RAW files allows more extreme corrections before posterization occurs.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 28, 2010)

Derrel said:


> TIFF is a large, uncompressed file format that is only 8 bits deep in all the cameras I have used, while raw is either 12-bit or 14-bit, depending on one's camera and or/capture mode preferences. The greater bit depth of RAW files allows more extreme corrections before posterization occurs.



AH...I See.


----------

